# Jest a joke for ya'll ...enjoy the 4th !!!!!



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The Obama economy is so bad...that the President is running a small business on the side. It's called GM.

The Obama economy is so bad...that Americans are being caught sneaking into Mexico.

Beer is better than Obama because soldiers like beer.

Beer is better than Obama because an empty beer is better than an empty suit.

Senator Obama was seated next to a little girl on an airplane trip back to Washington. He turned to her and said, "Let's talk. I've heard that flights go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger."

The little girl, who had just opened her book, closed it slowly and said toThe Obama, "What would you like to talk about?"

"Oh, I don't know," said the Obama. "How about What Changes I Should Make To America?" and he smiles.

"OK," she says. "That could be an interesting topic. But let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff - grass. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out a flat patty, and a horse produces clumps of dried grass. Why do you suppose that is?"

Obama, visibly surprised by the little girl's intelligence, thinks about it for a second and finally says, "Hmmm, I have no idea."

To which the little girl replies, "Do you really feel qualified to change America when you don't know Crap?"

This one was good except ffor the last word!! Jon


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy big fella---







I think that might be a no politics bender.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope everybody has a great 4th of July---My wife is gonna cook up some Elk ribs and whip up some of Wilded's Texas barbque recipe.MMMMMMMMM GOOD.

Let's make sure to take a brake from all the fun and games and eat'in this Sunday to pause and think about our military persons that would like to be here to help us celebrate our Great Nation.

 GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

CC I think of them Daily, My Stepson Is a Marine Sargent In the Presidential Helicopter Fleet.... and has been to Iaq, I have multiple friends over there right now! God Bless America and Our Soldiers Young and Old!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

x2 with both of you !!

We have so much and so many to be thankful for so much.

Blessings to you all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Brian.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

yes GOD BLESS AMERICA!my thank you goes to all who have and are serving.may god bless you and yours.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Thread closed pending deletion per our "No Politics" policy on PredatorTalk. Please see http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/1044-predatortalk-com-rules.html for more info.


----------

